# Motorola V360: Bluetooth/iSync2 compatibility?



## meyerfr (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello, my first name is François,

Greetings to all of you !

I have just bought a mobile Motorola V360. According to the apple website, the V360 is compatible ISync2.

I have tried to synchronize the mobile and the IMac G5, but I failed.

I am also astonished that Bluetooth is not working either. When I tried to made a bluetooth link, my IMAC G5 recognized the Motorola phone, giving a connection key, but thereafter gave the following message " the services of the phone are not listed" and as result, I could not transfer anything from the computer to the phone.

I know it is always a tricky issue to be stucked between two suppliers, in this case Motorola and Apple and not knowing to whom to speak to.

Cheers


----------



## ckowitz@mac.com (Apr 23, 2006)

Dude,

I just bought a Motorola V360 and synced it to my iMAC G5.  I am with T-Mobile.  

There are two ways to sync your V360 to your iMAC G5.

1) As a data device via USB
2) As a dial up modem via USB or Bluetooth

For #1 all you have to do is set the connection feature on your V360 for USB to "Memory Card"

For #2 all you have to do is set the USB to "Data/Fax Connection".  Plus a whole lot more things in your internet connections.  First and foremost your ISP must activate the feature within their net that permits you to use your phone as a dial up modem.  Also you have to visit the following website and down load the scritps from the following website. http://www.taniwha.org.uk/

"Scripts for Motorola GPRS phones (53kB): Motorola GPRS Scripts - Updated May 2004: Add check for use of *99 instead of the APN, various other tweaks and improved ReadMe. These scripts are for Motorola models supporting GPRS for 'always-on' Internet access." 

Then put into your modem folder in your Library folder within your system.

I spent about 4 hours on T-Mobile tech support before this all got resolved and now I am composing this message to you via my V360 as my dial up modem.  Unfortunately the EDGE network is not working so I am only getting 44KB/sec for the connection bandwidth.  Nevertheless it beats out the 24KB/sec that I had.

Email me if you further questions.

Cheers,

Chuck


----------

